

What do I have to learn in order to build a cell phone app? - djsamson

I'm not a programmer or a hacker, but I'm interested in taking on a business project which involves building a cell phone application. I realize this won't be easy, but I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to get started?<p>My idea started like this: I was in Fort Lauderdale over spring break and me and my friends had a difficult time finding bars/clubs after we left the one we were at. When you're not from a specific area it's difficult to "bar hop." I thought how easy it would be if there was an app which outlined where I was and where the bars are located around me.<p>I'm envisioning a map that dictates where the user is, then pin points the surrounding bars/clubs. If possible, the user could click on a specific point (bar), read their hours, if its 18 or 21 and older, and possibly even what kind of drinks they offer or if there's a special.<p>I even think pin pointing fastfood/late night diners would be helpful in this app since people who are late night drinking are always hungry. I know my friends and I would spend a few bucks on something like this and I think alot of other people would too.<p>I hope I don't sound arrogant as a non-hacker and I don't want to come off as naive. I know as a non-programmer this will be difficult and I'll probably have to hire someone eventually. But I'm a very determined business student/entrepreneur. If anyone could point me in the right direction and outline what I have to learn I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you
======
shavenwarthog2
blog of Google Maps mashups. Sometimes they don't need much programming
<http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/>

dedicated apps: [http://www.appbrain.com/app/beer-
map/net.chrislehmann.beerma...](http://www.appbrain.com/app/beer-
map/net.chrislehmann.beermappro) <http://www.androidtapp.com/where/>
<http://www.yelp.com/yelpmobile>

I second matomesc's point: learning Javascript will let you write your own
mashup, which gives you more customization.

------
matomesc
You should start by learning HTML, CSS, javascript. Although not necessary,
learning a server side scripting language like Python or Ruby will help. Good
luck!

------
phlux
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

<http://railsforzombies.org/levels/1>

